# Poem for Harp



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

This is more "traditional"


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-406660501%2Fpoema-para-arpa

score: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7tqlerl5m9ootg/POEMA PARA ARPA - SCORE.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you play the harp yourself?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

No, I don't.
I am studying harp writing. It's difficult and interesting.
I know pedal changes are not written on the scores, but I do it for myself, just to know it's possible.
Interestingly, some parts in this piece can be played crossing hands or not. The player is the one who resolves.


----------

